
Pascal-S (Self-Compiling(*) Subset of Pascal) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.cs.hs-rm.de/~weber/comp/pascals3.html
======
peter_d_sherman
(*) It compiles itself to instructions which then run on its own internal
VM...

"procedure interpret;" implements a tiny VM in 30-40 lines of code -- an
amazing gem of CS, if you ask me...

